# Gracie (puppy) doesn't like to eat - have had hypoglycemic scares



## Grace'sMom

Hi,

I'm new here  Glad I found a Maltese forum! I don't have purebred Maltese, but I have Maltese mixes.

Grace is a Maltese x Toy poodle and is 11 1/2 weeks old. She weighs 2.5 pounds now. We brought her home last Monday (2/13). She's adjusting beautifully, potty training great, bonded with me, my parents and my other 2 yr malt mix, Gus.

I took her to my vet already and she checks out healthy 

The problem I am having is with her eating. She does not like to eat. I have her on the food the breeder had the puppies on (Blue Buffalo Small Breed Puppy), but I don't think she likes it.

I know she's tiny so don't expect her to eat much, but I do expect she'd want to eat in the morning. She sleeps through the night, 11 pm - 7:30 am :innocent: Her last meal is around 7pm. So that is over 12 hours between feeds. She won't touch her food though and often goes until 10 am before eating. She would continue sleeping if I didn't get up myself and my other dog. Her gums are very pale in the morning and like I said - she would sleep and sleep. I try to hold off but usually end up doing Nutrical when she refuses to eat by 8am. I only do a very very tiny amount hoping she will perk up and eat. But no. She perks up, but won't eat. If she does she will take 1-2 tiny kibble pieces and then is off to play shortly and then naps again until she eats at 10am.

She sometimes does okay and eats a few small meals through the day, but most days she eats at 10am and then won't want to eat again until dinner time. Around 2 pm I offer her food but she refuses. I let it go but her gums get really white and she gets cold, then stumbly and sleepy. So I do nutrical. She bounces back within minutes, but won't eat. Just hops off to play.

She scarfs down dinner and her late evening meals. So I know she can eat it! She just doesn't like to eat until 6pm???

She does have playful spurts, so I'm not too worried. I just would rather she eat food instead of Nutrical....

My vet says not to worry about hypoglycemia because she is 2.5 pounds and usually it only happens with 1 pound and under puppies. But I know the white gums, stumbling, and sleepiness are signs of hypoglycemia. And she perks up after a bit of Nutrical.

Grace favors the Maltese (since she is a maltipoo) - so I'm hoping maybe someone here can help me with this.

We have tried canned food - she hates it more then the dry LOL.

I've tried sitting near her while she eats, hand feeding her, etc. No go. She hates bowls, so I just feed her on her crate floor.

Should I try another food? Anyone experience this before?

Any suggestions or tidbits woudl be greatly appreciated 

T & Grace


----------



## RudyRoo

Oh, I have PLENTY of experience with this! These small breed dogs are notoriously difficult when it comes to feeding. Unfortunately, it could be life long and not something she will grow out of. I know because my Rudy (now 1.3 years old) has the same issues. It is a constant battle with him, and I have tried everything. The only product I have found that he consistently likes is Stella and Chewy's dehydrated raw patties. He loves it (as most dogs do), but he does get sick of it every so often and goes into one of his stubborn "im not going to eat anything you give me" modes. I do my best to mix in other veggies and things to give him variety. 

Others have said to just leave out the food and he will eat when he is hungry, but that has never worked with Rudy. I can't be that lax with him because if he doesn't eat regularly (which he won't do on his own) then his stomach starts growling and he acts lethargic. 

I have had a few low blood sugar incidents as well. You might want to add a drop of Honey or Karo syrup to the Nutrical. My vet said that if they are having a hypoglycemic episode then the Nutrical is sometimes not as fast acting as honey or Karo. You can ask your vet about an antacid to keep on hand, because when they have an empty tummy they can sometimes get the bile build up and it causes a tummy ache (that's why they throw up the yellow bile) which makes them NOT want to eat.

Try Gerber Baby meat sticks to get something in her tummy on those occasions. Rudy loves them and they are a quick and easy way for me to ensure that he has at least something in his belly if he doesn't want his food. They have been invaluable for us!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Welcome to SM. I'd listen to Leigh(Rudy's Mom) she has experience with this. Mine will eat anything! Hope her appetite picks up and everything is OK!


----------



## Ladysmom

Nutrical is only supposed to be used in a true hypoglycemic episode. Many new puppy owners overuse it which actually can cause hypogycemia because it will make Gracie feel full so she won't want to eat her meal. Puppies need meals high in protein and complex carbs that will last. Nutrical, honey, Karo sugar will raise the blood sugar quickly in a crisis, but Gracie will soon crash without a meal. 

My breeder had me buy Gerber chicken sticks to feed Bailey if he wouldn't eat when he first came home. He wouldn't touch his kibble in the beginning in the morning, but he would gobble those up. I also gave him plain Cheerios as treats when he pottied on his pad which helped, too.


----------



## The A Team

I have a 14 week old puppy at the moment and started giving her a tiny bit of Dr. Harvey's (what I feed all my other "kids") she scarfs it up and it never upset her tummy at all.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Thank you all for the helpful information!

I was told to get the Nutrical or honey to use, but thank you for the information on that! I've only used a very tiny amount (about half a pea size) so hopefully it hasn't done much harm.

I will definitely get some gerber meat sticks. They smell nasty but know that is probably why dogs like them LOL  Since it seems to be something that works for many of you I will give it a go.

My other dog, Gus, is on Instinct Rabbit kibble and cans - he has GI issues and can't do raw. He is allergic to everything. Grace has wanted his food - it has a stronger smell then her puppy food. But it is a "life stage" food.... so not sure it would be good for her right now.

Will try the meat sticks 

Thanks again.

T & Grace


----------



## Ladysmom

Oh, you didn't "harm" Gracie by giving her Nutrical. It works great for a puppy having a true hypo episode to bring the blood glucose up quickly. Overuse can cause a rebound effect, though, with the blood sugar dropping, then spiking, then dropping again. The goal is to keep the blood glucose consistent (about 70-110) throughout the day by feeding food high in protein and complex carbs.

My Lady was diabetic for ten years and I know more than I'd like about blood glucose!


----------



## Summergirl73

When we first got Lady Bella, she was big trouble when it came to eating. I cannot begin to tell you how upsetting it was. Our Vet's staff worked with her for over an hour and were stumped at getting her to eat. We finally found out that she LOVES Greek Yogurt (better for blood sugar control than regular yogurt), Natural Balance dog food in the Roll (from Petco) and also Cheerios. Now this little girl gobbles up anything.... and everything! You really may want to consider trying some or all of these things in tiny doses to get your fluff interested. We started off putting the food on our fingers and letting her eat that way, then worked our way to her bowl. It was a journey, but one worth taking  .


----------



## Grace'sMom

Thanks for the clarification Ladysmom 

And thanks Summergirl 

I've had dogs all my life but never one who refused to eat. Gus (2 yr old) loved to eat but was an allergy puppy so was sick all the time. His first year was all vet appointments and drama.

Grace is healthy so a much easier puppy. I'm happy to try anything to help her learn to enjoy eating. Gus loves yogurt so will probably pick up some baby food and greek yogurt today. 

I'll look at the NB rolls, too  Familiar with those. I know they come in tiny ones so not a big deal if she doesn't like it.

Thanks again! You all are so helpful!

T & Grace


----------



## Katkoota

Hi T and welcome to SM


----------



## Grace'sMom

Picked up some Gerber sticks. Grace ate a bit with some cottage cheese.

Gus eats a complex mix of The Honest Kitchen Preference, Instinct Rabbit (kibble & can), and cottage cheese or yogurt. Will pick up some greek yogurt for both of them.

Ran to my local natural foods store and talked with them - they are super helpful. They also know Gus and his special dietary needs. Grace is on Blue Buffalo SB Puppy. But she hates it. She likes to eat the small dark round bites, but leaves the triangles. They are also made of chicken which is one of Gussy's worst allergies.

We picked up some Solid Gold Wee Bit. Since the lady said the bites are the size of the Blue things she likes. And it is Bison, which isn't a food allergy for Gus (he just won't eat it). We also got a sample of a Stella & Chewy (?) Lamb patty, just to try if she doesn't like the Solid gold.

Since she hasn't been eating the Blue - does it matter if I just let her try eating it without mixing? I have a feeling if I mix it she will just pick it out LOL She tried a few bites and seems to like it, and is able to eat it (the Blue was too big and really hard) I thought of mixing some pumpkin and chicken stick to help with the change.

Thanks all for the advice and support


----------



## RudyRoo

Grace'sMom said:


> Picked up some Gerber sticks. Grace ate a bit with some cottage cheese.
> 
> Gus eats a complex mix of The Honest Kitchen Preference, Instinct Rabbit (kibble & can), and cottage cheese or yogurt. Will pick up some greek yogurt for both of them.
> 
> Ran to my local natural foods store and talked with them - they are super helpful. They also know Gus and his special dietary needs. Grace is on Blue Buffalo SB Puppy. But she hates it. She likes to eat the small dark round bites, but leaves the triangles. They are also made of chicken which is one of Gussy's worst allergies.
> 
> We picked up some Solid Gold Wee Bit. Since the lady said the bites are the size of the Blue things she likes. And it is Bison, which isn't a food allergy for Gus (he just won't eat it). We also got a sample of a Stella & Chewy (?) Lamb patty, just to try if she doesn't like the Solid gold.
> 
> Since she hasn't been eating the Blue - does it matter if I just let her try eating it without mixing? I have a feeling if I mix it she will just pick it out LOL She tried a few bites and seems to like it, and is able to eat it (the Blue was too big and really hard) I thought of mixing some pumpkin and chicken stick to help with the change.
> 
> Thanks all for the advice and support


You are quite welcome! I realized that in my original post I didn't welcome you to SM! So.....:Welcome 4:

I think if you don't mix it she will probably be fine, but I would try to mix it just to be safe since it is a new food and a new protein to her. You're right...chances are she will pick through it but I think it is worth it unless she is just not eating it at all. If she likes the gerber meat sticks, then I would give her some of the stick by itself then walk over to her bowl of food and have her watch you mix in the rest of the meat stick with the food. That is what I do with Rudy to peak his interest. Sometimes it is the ONLY way to get him interested in eating. 

For the Stella and Chewys, I should have said that Rudy likes the Chicken only. I don't think it is the taste as much as the texture of the chicken patties that he prefers. I have tried all of the flavors and they all have a different consistency. The Lamb is much more difficult to crumble up IMO. With the Chicken I am able to tear off little pieces and use as treats or in his interactive games, so I sort of trick him into thinking that we are playing but he is really eating. If you don't like the lamb, then I would suggest trying other flavors if you are still having trouble. We have had some mild success with the beef patties from time to time. 

As you work through this whole eating thing, let me know if you have success with anything! Us picky eater moms need to stick together and share secrets because it is so frustrating at times! I am always in search of foods that I can add to Rudy's meal options. What I have found though is that I am narrowing down the options as time goes on instead of expanding them, which makes me feel pretty helpless at times when I am so desperate to get something in his belly. 

Glad you joined us at SM!


----------



## Grace'sMom

:ThankYou:

Gracie LOVE LOVE LOVES the Gerber Chicken Sticks. I think she's be more then happy if I'd let her eat just those!

I tried the suggestion of giving her a small bite then letting her see me mix it into her new kibble. That worked great. She gobbled up her food! She even ate out of the tiny glass dish!

The trick now is making enough that she is full, but not too much that it overwhelms her or has to be tossed. She gets overwhelmed with large amounts of food.

I tried adding in more after she finished and was still hungry last night, but she wouldn't touch the added food (even with the chicken).

So it's going to be finding the perfect amount LOL

She ate for the first time at 8am this morning, and I only used half a chicken stick. I think for her it is mainly the smell, but she ate well this morning. I was SO relieved. And she was more alert and didn't nap until 9:30.

Will continue with the chicken sticks mixed in the Wee Bit. Will still get the yogurt, since I think that is good for her. Gus does well with probiotics, and yogurt is a good way to get those.

But for now at least she is EATING!

Will cross my fingers it lasts  

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ladysmom

Great news! Glad she liked the chicken sticks!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh I am very much experienced with this too. I did Stella and Chewy's for a while, but now Rocky is on Fresh Pet. You can get it in some supermarkets and Petco or Petsmart. It is like home cooked food in a roll. Not raw. Rocky absolutely loves the chicken select one. It has carrots and I think spinach in it. He is eating twice a day. I cut 1/8 in A.M and give him another 1/8 at night. I bought the small roll first to see if he likes it. He now asks ME to feed him!! Rocky has been on every kibble out there and he is not interested in any of them. So Fresh Pet it is...it costs about 75 cents a day. At least I am not throwing out food and he licks the bowl clean. LOL



Grace'sMom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here  Glad I found a Maltese forum! I don't have purebred Maltese, but I have Maltese mixes.
> 
> Grace is a Maltese x Toy poodle and is 11 1/2 weeks old. She weighs 2.5 pounds now. We brought her home last Monday (2/13). She's adjusting beautifully, potty training great, bonded with me, my parents and my other 2 yr malt mix, Gus.
> 
> I took her to my vet already and she checks out healthy
> 
> The problem I am having is with her eating. She does not like to eat. I have her on the food the breeder had the puppies on (Blue Buffalo Small Breed Puppy), but I don't think she likes it.
> 
> I know she's tiny so don't expect her to eat much, but I do expect she'd want to eat in the morning. She sleeps through the night, 11 pm - 7:30 am :innocent: Her last meal is around 7pm. So that is over 12 hours between feeds. She won't touch her food though and often goes until 10 am before eating. She would continue sleeping if I didn't get up myself and my other dog. Her gums are very pale in the morning and like I said - she would sleep and sleep. I try to hold off but usually end up doing Nutrical when she refuses to eat by 8am. I only do a very very tiny amount hoping she will perk up and eat. But no. She perks up, but won't eat. If she does she will take 1-2 tiny kibble pieces and then is off to play shortly and then naps again until she eats at 10am.
> 
> She sometimes does okay and eats a few small meals through the day, but most days she eats at 10am and then won't want to eat again until dinner time. Around 2 pm I offer her food but she refuses. I let it go but her gums get really white and she gets cold, then stumbly and sleepy. So I do nutrical. She bounces back within minutes, but won't eat. Just hops off to play.
> 
> She scarfs down dinner and her late evening meals. So I know she can eat it! She just doesn't like to eat until 6pm???
> 
> She does have playful spurts, so I'm not too worried. I just would rather she eat food instead of Nutrical....
> 
> My vet says not to worry about hypoglycemia because she is 2.5 pounds and usually it only happens with 1 pound and under puppies. But I know the white gums, stumbling, and sleepiness are signs of hypoglycemia. And she perks up after a bit of Nutrical.
> 
> Grace favors the Maltese (since she is a maltipoo) - so I'm hoping maybe someone here can help me with this.
> 
> We have tried canned food - she hates it more then the dry LOL.
> 
> I've tried sitting near her while she eats, hand feeding her, etc. No go. She hates bowls, so I just feed her on her crate floor.
> 
> Should I try another food? Anyone experience this before?
> 
> Any suggestions or tidbits woudl be greatly appreciated
> 
> T & Grace


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Leigh, Rocky has been on Fresh Pet (the alternative to fresh homemade cooking) for about a week now and he's LOVING it. :chili: He asks me to feed him and he eats consistently morning and evening. I give him 1/8 at each feeding. It comes in a roll,I got the chicken with carrots and peas or spinach can't remember which. He gobbles it down each time. It is pre cooked food, which I like. It also is highly recommended on DogAdvisor.com
Maybe you want to try it out for Rudy..I bought the small roll. I got mine in Albertson's supermarket where I buy my groceries. Petco or Petsmart have it too. There are some Fry's supermarkets that have it too. You can go to their website and they will tell you the nearest place to you. 



RudyRoo said:


> Oh, I have PLENTY of experience with this! These small breed dogs are notoriously difficult when it comes to feeding. Unfortunately, it could be life long and not something she will grow out of. I know because my Rudy (now 1.3 years old) has the same issues. It is a constant battle with him, and I have tried everything. The only product I have found that he consistently likes is Stella and Chewy's dehydrated raw patties. He loves it (as most dogs do), but he does get sick of it every so often and goes into one of his stubborn "im not going to eat anything you give me" modes. I do my best to mix in other veggies and things to give him variety.
> 
> Others have said to just leave out the food and he will eat when he is hungry, but that has never worked with Rudy. I can't be that lax with him because if he doesn't eat regularly (which he won't do on his own) then his stomach starts growling and he acts lethargic.
> 
> I have had a few low blood sugar incidents as well. You might want to add a drop of Honey or Karo syrup to the Nutrical. My vet said that if they are having a hypoglycemic episode then the Nutrical is sometimes not as fast acting as honey or Karo. You can ask your vet about an antacid to keep on hand, because when they have an empty tummy they can sometimes get the bile build up and it causes a tummy ache (that's why they throw up the yellow bile) which makes them NOT want to eat.
> 
> Try Gerber Baby meat sticks to get something in her tummy on those occasions. Rudy loves them and they are a quick and easy way for me to ensure that he has at least something in his belly if he doesn't want his food. They have been invaluable for us!


----------



## Grace'sMom

My congratulatory happy dance was short lived :smilie_tischkante:

Grace would only eat plain Gerber sticks this morning. No kibble. When I put the same mixture I did yesterday down for her she actually cried about it....

I've been reading the FreshPet thread that is going here and on their site to see what is in it, etc. I think I'm going to try it. She likes the chicken sticks, but they aren't a complete puppy food. So maybe she would like the FreshPet.

I'll do the puppy one for her - it's Chicken, she obviously likes chicken due to the sticks. But saw they have Lamb & Ocean Whitefish and a Salmon one that my other dog, Gus, could eat so he won't feel so left out. Chicken is one of his biggest allergies and he just looks so sad when I feed Grace and he has none....

Now I just need to find where it's sold here 

Will update when we try it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky is the worse finicky eater and he loves it..let me know what gracie thinks. Oh and Rocky is eating the chicken select with carrots and peas. There is another with chicken and turkey. Good luck!!! :Welcome 3:




Grace'sMom said:


> My congratulatory happy dance was short lived :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Grace would only eat plain Gerber sticks this morning. No kibble. When I put the same mixture I did yesterday down for her she actually cried about it....
> 
> I've been reading the FreshPet thread that is going here and on their site to see what is in it, etc. I think I'm going to try it. She likes the chicken sticks, but they aren't a complete puppy food. So maybe she would like the FreshPet.
> 
> I'll do the puppy one for her - it's Chicken, she obviously likes chicken due to the sticks. But saw they have Lamb & Ocean Whitefish and a Salmon one that my other dog, Gus, could eat so he won't feel so left out. Chicken is one of his biggest allergies and he just looks so sad when I feed Grace and he has none....
> 
> Now I just need to find where it's sold here
> 
> Will update when we try it.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Dianne - where do you buy yours?

Thanks!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I bought it for Rocky at Albertson's supermarket. They also sell it at Petco, Petsmart and Fry's supermarkets. You can put in your zip code on their website and they will tell you the nearest places to you. Good luck!



Grace'sMom said:


> Dianne - where do you buy yours?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Grace'sMom

The Freshpet is hit or miss with Grace. She doesn't like the bits of carrots and peas in it. Will stop eating if she finds one of these.

Everything is hit or miss. Even the chicken sticks which she LOVED. She will eat it one day and then turn up her nose the next. So I think I will need to find 3-4 things she likes so I can rotate them.

She doesn't like yogurt. But Gus loves it.

I don't want to throw multiple different foods at her but - she hasn't eaten this morning. So not sure. Will wait as long as I can and offer her something.

Might cook up some chicken and cube it tiny. I don't know.

I worry she isn't getting what she needs as a puppy.

The Solid Gold Wee Bit meets puppy needs. But the Freshpet - I was only able to find the adult.

I'm also having a hard time because to meet her daily needs she has to eat A LOT and she doesn't. She eats maybe at most 1 Tablespoon at a "meal". But to meet her calorie needs (around 250 calories a day) she has to eat either 2/3 CUP of the kibble, or 3/8 (3 marked slices) of the FreshPet.

To do that she would have to eat ALL DAY.

Sigh.

I'm used to food issues due to Gus - he has multiple allergies. We had to change his food every few weeks as a puppy until we found one. But he liked to eat, so this is a bit new to me.....

I want her to eat.... so I'm willing to rotate things if that is what she likes. But at the same time I don't want to make this picky behavior worse.

Is changing around and "catering" to her creating the pickiness? Should I just tough it out and keep offering the same thing until she eats it?

I know I have a double whammy here - Maltese can be very picky eaters, AND toy poodles can be very picky eaters. She is both LOL

My sister's dog (min pin x toy poodle) is extremely picky, and she has given up and just feeds her table food. Which I know isn't good for her and you can tell her dog is not healthy.

So ... I don't want it to come to that. I'd like her to eat DOG food. Because I know there are vitamins, etc in it that just straight up table food doesn't have.

But she's a puppy, and if she doesn't eat she gets sick. So of course I will offer her anything and everything and hope she will eat it.

I guess I'm officially part of the picky eaters club....


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh dear, that's too bad you couldn't find the puppy mix. Rocky is not a fan of carrots or most veggies, so I'm surprised he's eating so well. We bought another one yesterday and we noticed within a few days the stock went all the way down,so people are buying it. Good for me because now I know they'll continue to stock it. Can you talk to the store manager and ask if he can order the puppy one or see when it's coming in. Maybe there won't be as big of chunks. I do not heat it up, Rocky likes it cold. Maybe you can try that. I know how frustrating it can be. We had the same thing, never could find a food he liked. We were giving him fresh homemade chicken and veggies and he would only eat the chicken and pick out the veggies. For some reason, some miracle he loves this food. They also make a turkey/chicken one. Maybe she would like that one better? 



Grace'sMom said:


> The Freshpet is hit or miss with Grace. She doesn't like the bits of carrots and peas in it. Will stop eating if she finds one of these.
> 
> Everything is hit or miss. Even the chicken sticks which she LOVED. She will eat it one day and then turn up her nose the next. So I think I will need to find 3-4 things she likes so I can rotate them.
> 
> She doesn't like yogurt. But Gus loves it.
> 
> I don't want to throw multiple different foods at her but - she hasn't eaten this morning. So not sure. Will wait as long as I can and offer her something.
> 
> Might cook up some chicken and cube it tiny. I don't know.
> 
> I worry she isn't getting what she needs as a puppy.
> 
> The Solid Gold Wee Bit meets puppy needs. But the Freshpet - I was only able to find the adult.
> 
> I'm also having a hard time because to meet her daily needs she has to eat A LOT and she doesn't. She eats maybe at most 1 Tablespoon at a "meal". But to meet her calorie needs (around 250 calories a day) she has to eat either 2/3 CUP of the kibble, or 3/8 (3 marked slices) of the FreshPet.
> 
> To do that she would have to eat ALL DAY.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I'm used to food issues due to Gus - he has multiple allergies. We had to change his food every few weeks as a puppy until we found one. But he liked to eat, so this is a bit new to me.....
> 
> I want her to eat.... so I'm willing to rotate things if that is what she likes. But at the same time I don't want to make this picky behavior worse.
> 
> Is changing around and "catering" to her creating the pickiness? Should I just tough it out and keep offering the same thing until she eats it?
> 
> I know I have a double whammy here - Maltese can be very picky eaters, AND toy poodles can be very picky eaters. She is both LOL
> 
> My sister's dog (min pin x toy poodle) is extremely picky, and she has given up and just feeds her table food. Which I know isn't good for her and you can tell her dog is not healthy.
> 
> So ... I don't want it to come to that. I'd like her to eat DOG food. Because I know there are vitamins, etc in it that just straight up table food doesn't have.
> 
> But she's a puppy, and if she doesn't eat she gets sick. So of course I will offer her anything and everything and hope she will eat it.
> 
> I guess I'm officially part of the picky eaters club....


----------



## RudyRoo

Grace'sMom said:


> * Is changing around and "catering" to her creating the pickiness? Should I just tough it out and keep offering the same thing until she eats it?*


This is something I have struggled with as well. I do think that the picky eaters need some consistency because even if they aren't overly excited about a particular food (but they do like it), then I think it is best to have a food around that they know they can eat if their body is telling them to put food in it. 

Maybe that doesn't make sense. Here is an example: Sometimes with Rudy, I offer him the food and he turns his nose up at it because he honestly just isn't food/treat oriented, but then I will engage him in a play session and tire him out and he will go over to the food and gobble it down. He didn't want it before the playing because he just doesn't care about eating, but his body was telling him he needed to eat after he exerted the energy. In these cases, it is worth it to stay consistent because he trusts the food, knows he likes it, and will eat it if he has to. 

I have stuck it out with Stella and Chewy's for a while even though he has moments where he acts like he doesn't want it, because I have come to realize that he would likely do that with ANY food that I give him. I don't see these picky eaters just miraculously getting over it one day. I think this is a life long issue for most. So in that respect, I don't want to promote by switching foods often to find the "cure," because I don't think there is one. 

*BUT*, with all that being said, I have to abandon this philosophy during the times when Rudy hasn't eaten for a long period of time and his tummy is growling. During those times I have to just try and get anything in his stomach! 

Because Grace is a puppy and you are still trying to find the right food, I think it is okay that you switch until you find something she likes, but then I would try and be as consistent as possible. I strongly suggest trying the Chicken Stella and Chewy's patties. I have never seen a dog that didn't like it. It is pretty pricey if you do it as the main food source, but you could also just keep it around in case of emergencies. It is balanced for all life stages. 

Here are some other add-ins that Rudy gets excited about (the chicken sticks still being #1 in his book) : 

scrambled eggs
a TINY dash of Parmesan cheese (just enough for him to smell it on top)
a small amount of Tuna (low sodium) 
Whole wheat pasta
Broiled ground beef


----------



## Grace'sMom

I've heard once you feed raw you shouldn't alternate raw and cooked or kibble.

So I'm holding off on the dehydrated raw right now.

I will try playing with her to tire her down a bit before eating and see if that helps. I can't leave her food out because of Gus. He has severe food allergies and right now Grace is on things he cannot eat.

He is on Instinct Rabbit kibble and can. We are also trying lamb and white fish. So I'm hoping eventually Grace will like one of these so I'm not buying 6 different dog foods LOL

I need to ask my vet about how she feels about raw with Gus and his gut issues. If she is okay with my trying it we will try the patties with Grace, and just switch them both over to raw. It is something I've been looking at for awhile - but Gus has Colitis, so really need ot discuss with his vet first.

She likes smelly food (gerber sticks are smelly) - I got Gus a roll of the Vital (or whatever) Freshpet Lamb & White fish - she wants that because it is smelly. But that's 2 different proteins so hesitant to give it. 

So smelly is good but she HATES to get messy. Which is why she didn't like the yogurt. Little princess would eat it if I put a tiny bit on the tip of a spoon LOL She's not spoiled or anything :innocent:

So that is the other hard part. I thought the FreshPet would work because it is easily cubed and stays pretty formed - not mushy (we do serve it cold - she won't eat anythign warm). But it's hit or miss.

She is also overwhelmed by a lot of food. So I can't put a dish of kibble or soft food down - she won't touch it. I have to put 2-3 bites onto the crate floor and then she will eat it. She doesn't like bowls or plates. Not sure if that will go away eventually or if she will always be a floor eater LOL

Sometimes I can get her to eat if I do training with her - so we did crate games yesterday during lunch and she ate about a table spoon of the FreshPet. But that is hit or miss as well 

She will sometimes eat off my fingers, but if I accidentally feed her a piece with veggie in it she acts like I'm trying to poison her LOL. This is a total change for me because Gus LOVES veggies.

She will eat a little of the Wee Bit (Bison) but again - the amount she needs is massive and she does not eat anything close to what she needs on the dry kibble. She will eat 5-6 pieces at a time, then is done. But it is at least *something* for now.

I'm trying to be consistent, but there really isn't consistency right now. She is so fickle and still such a puppy. So there's her unwillingness to eat, her pickiness, and then her puppy attention span :HistericalSmiley: Just a lot to contend with  I'm wanting to find something - even if it is 2-3 different somethings she likes to eat or will at least eat so that we can start a routine. The only consistent thing is that she likes to eat in her crate off the floor.....

It's frustrating - so thank you all for hanging in there with me and giving SO MUCH support. I appreciate this immensely.


T & Gracie


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Grace'sMom said:


> I've heard once you feed raw you shouldn't alternate raw and cooked or kibble.
> 
> So I'm holding off on the dehydrated raw right now.
> 
> I will try playing with her to tire her down a bit before eating and see if that helps. I can't leave her food out because of Gus. He has severe food allergies and right now Grace is on things he cannot eat.
> 
> He is on Instinct Rabbit kibble and can. We are also trying lamb and white fish. So I'm hoping eventually Grace will like one of these so I'm not buying 6 different dog foods LOL
> 
> I need to ask my vet about how she feels about raw with Gus and his gut issues. If she is okay with my trying it we will try the patties with Grace, and just switch them both over to raw. It is something I've been looking at for awhile - but Gus has Colitis, so really need ot discuss with his vet first.
> 
> She likes smelly food (gerber sticks are smelly) - I got Gus a roll of the Vital (or whatever) Freshpet Lamb & White fish - she wants that because it is smelly. But that's 2 different proteins so hesitant to give it.
> 
> So smelly is good but she HATES to get messy. Which is why she didn't like the yogurt. Little princess would eat it if I put a tiny bit on the tip of a spoon LOL She's not spoiled or anything :innocent:
> 
> So that is the other hard part. I thought the FreshPet would work because it is easily cubed and stays pretty formed - not mushy (we do serve it cold - she won't eat anythign warm). But it's hit or miss.
> 
> She is also overwhelmed by a lot of food. So I can't put a dish of kibble or soft food down - she won't touch it. I have to put 2-3 bites onto the crate floor and then she will eat it. She doesn't like bowls or plates. Not sure if that will go away eventually or if she will always be a floor eater LOL
> 
> Sometimes I can get her to eat if I do training with her - so we did crate games yesterday during lunch and she ate about a table spoon of the FreshPet. But that is hit or miss as well
> 
> She will sometimes eat off my fingers, but if I accidentally feed her a piece with veggie in it she acts like I'm trying to poison her LOL. This is a total change for me because Gus LOVES veggies.
> 
> She will eat a little of the Wee Bit (Bison) but again - the amount she needs is massive and she does not eat anything close to what she needs on the dry kibble. She will eat 5-6 pieces at a time, then is done. But it is at least *something* for now.
> 
> I'm trying to be consistent, but there really isn't consistency right now. She is so fickle and still such a puppy. So there's her unwillingness to eat, her pickiness, and then her puppy attention span :HistericalSmiley: Just a lot to contend with  I'm wanting to find something - even if it is 2-3 different somethings she likes to eat or will at least eat so that we can start a routine. The only consistent thing is that she likes to eat in her crate off the floor.....
> 
> It's frustrating - so thank you all for hanging in there with me and giving SO MUCH support. I appreciate this immensely.
> 
> 
> T & Gracie


Like Leigh with Rudy I had the same problem with my Lola Pink. She is a very picky eater but I must say It's gotten a lot better. Of course there are days she just doesn't want to eat. Especially in the morning. I also can't leave out food because I have another dog that would gobble it up in a second. 

OK so I will explain our dining madness! lol

Most days I just feed Tiki dog food in the am which is a high quality can food that looks like human food. It's kind of hard to find at pet stores but it has worked pretty good for us. The cans are tiny they come in 2.8 oz so perfect size for a tiny dog. I can send you a couple to try if you would like. An SM member was a kind enough to do this for me. 

In the evening I usually feed 1 pattie of Stella and Chewy's she also loves this-Not rehydrated though. I just crumble it up and feed.

Lola also doesn't like eating off bowls or plates!!! She acts as if she was scared of them. She would only eat if I put the food on the floor or sometimes only if fed by hand. Small paper plates is was working for us now. 

On days she doesn't want to eat I add some homemade chicken broth and a little pasta, shredded chicken, scramble egg mix in up and that usually does the trick.

This is pretty much what has worked for me. I totally understand what you are going through-I was there not that long ago. It can be very frustrating. Many mornings I had to go to work and she hadn't ate anything!!! But she was 6mths when she arrived so not as scary as a puppy. 

I hope you find something she likes very soon!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Sorry I missed your post!

Again thanks for the offer  I will go look at our local store and see if they have the fish ones.

She likes lamb. I cooked some ground lamb for her. Gus can eat lamb so that is helpful.

Right now it seems like I just need some options to change daily. Little stinker.

Love her to bits, tho.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Grace'sMom said:


> Sorry I missed your post!
> 
> Again thanks for the offer  I will go look at our local store and see if they have the fish ones.
> 
> She likes lamb. I cooked some ground lamb for her. Gus can eat lamb so that is helpful.
> 
> Right now it seems like I just need some options to change daily. Little stinker.
> 
> Love her to bits, tho.


Awesome! I hope you find something she likes soon!


----------



## gopotsgo

I used to have finicky eaters, Lily in particular would turn her nose up at treats while we were in puppy school. Then we switched to raw, frozen and we are lucky if the food lasts a second. I really wish they would eat like like ladies, LOL. I am a HUGE fan of raw, frozen in particular, rarely use dehydrated. I like that they get the extra moisture/water, my Lily is half camel. I don't give poultry, I stick with red meats because of allergy issues, buffalo or venison are my faves. I think your pup with the digestive issues would do very well with raw frozen but make sure it is a high quality product, only free range meat sources without hormone or antibiotic use and organic veggies. I like Darwins, they ship to your home and the food is made days before they send it to you, not months like with the other raw frozen products like Paw Naturaw, Stella and Chewies. A lot of vets are very against a raw diet, traditions die hard, just like they do in human medicine. They will say it is dangerous, not well tolerated, etc. Rubbish. Do the research, a raw frozen diet has turned many a sick dog around. In my own foster I was able to change abnormal Bile Acid Testing to normal ranges within a couple of months. My girls have been on a raw diet for 2 years and are as healthy as can be. I do add some extras, zucchini/celery puree, milk thistle, blue green algae, home made organic yogurt. Some dogs take 2-3 days to get used to it, most only take one day. Haven't know a dog yet who doesn't clean his plate after a few days. It is awesome. And no, I don't worry about the bacteria. Bacteria are everywhere. I smooch my pups right on the mouth. I have an advanced degree in Microbiology, no reason to worry. And I like carpaccio and sushi too. I say go for it. I think you will be very happy you did, and your dogs will be healthier.


----------



## Grace'sMom

gopotsgo said:


> I used to have finicky eaters, Lily in particular would turn her nose up at treats while we were in puppy school. Then we switched to raw, frozen and we are lucky if the food lasts a second. I really wish they would eat like like ladies, LOL. I am a HUGE fan of raw, frozen in particular, rarely use dehydrated. I like that they get the extra moisture/water, my Lily is half camel. I don't give poultry, I stick with red meats because of allergy issues, buffalo or venison are my faves. I think your pup with the digestive issues would do very well with raw frozen but make sure it is a high quality product, only free range meat sources without hormone or antibiotic use and organic veggies. I like Darwins, they ship to your home and the food is made days before they send it to you, not months like with the other raw frozen products like Paw Naturaw, Stella and Chewies. A lot of vets are very against a raw diet, traditions die hard, just like they do in human medicine. They will say it is dangerous, not well tolerated, etc. Rubbish. Do the research, a raw frozen diet has turned many a sick dog around. In my own foster I was able to change abnormal Bile Acid Testing to normal ranges within a couple of months. My girls have been on a raw diet for 2 years and are as healthy as can be. I do add some extras, zucchini/celery puree, milk thistle, blue green algae, home made organic yogurt. Some dogs take 2-3 days to get used to it, most only take one day. Haven't know a dog yet who doesn't clean his plate after a few days. It is awesome. And no, I don't worry about the bacteria. Bacteria are everywhere. I smooch my pups right on the mouth. I have an advanced degree in Microbiology, no reason to worry. And I like carpaccio and sushi too. I say go for it. I think you will be very happy you did, and your dogs will be healthier.


Gigi - am I right that once you go raw you need to stay on raw? So no cooked meats or kibble? I just want to be sure. I've actually been thinking about raw for Gus for a few months now. He had a horrible episode over the holidays and was so sick  The vet put him on RX food but he is allergic to potatoes so that was out quick.

I know Stella & Chewys does the raw medalions. I was also looking at Nature's Variety as they have more variety for Gus - he can't have chicken, beef, or turkey. NV has Rabbit, Venison, Lamb, and Pork.

Can I ask how much you spend on food for your two pups a month? Roughly? Just trying to get an idea. I need to talk to my vet, just to feel her out about it. I know right now going in a week from now and hinting to Grace's erratic diet is going to start a lecture about the importance of staying with one food.

I was expecting tummy issues, but Grace hasn't had ANY and we have switched around each day. She's eaten chicken, lamb, bison, pork, fish. No tummy issues at all. Gus can't switch that quickly, but at least some of those meats he can eat.

I will also have to talk to my parents about it.... worried they will think it's gross


----------



## Grace'sMom

Okay  For those picky eater club members, this is our "Grace approved picky puppy list":

In no particular order:

1. FreshPet Vital Lamb & Whitefish (NO CHICKEN of Fresh Pet "Blah," says Grace)

2. Nature's Variety Instinct LID Lamb Meal kibble (I think she likes the clay and alfalfa in this - she isn't trying to eat dirt or weeds anymore since adding this to her diet)

3. Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit Meal kibble (used as treats)

4. Solid Gold Wee Bit (bison - not a huge hit. Will probably return it since most the bag will go to waste)

5. Ground Lamb with a little pumpkin and Gerber peas

6. Ground Chicken with a little cinnamon, cottage cheese, and Gerber sweet potato

7. Ground Pork with a little Gerber green beans

8. Meat yogurt :chili: You betcha! MEAT Yogurt! Grace says, "Love me my meat yogurt!" (Gerber turkey, chicken, or ham (stage 1 food in the tiny jar) mixed in her yogurt - the only way to get her to eat yogurt - I think this has helped with the food changes tho - no tummy issues!)

9. Scrambled egg with Gerber meat and frozen peas and carrots (she will eat veggies!)

10. Little "treats" - string cheese, zucchini!, lettuce (Gussy's favorite and if Gus loves it so does Grace!), peanut butter :cheer:Grace's favorite. She doesn't understand why she can't live in the peanut butter jar. I'm worried about pancreatitis (Gus is prone to it) so only give her a small smear.

All of these things she eats miniscule amounts of. Her "meals" are about 1-2 teaspoons, then she is done until later. I've stopped worrying though because at least she is eating 

I find that sticking to one food doesn't work. She refuses to eat anything two days in a row. "No leftovers, blah," says Grace. She doesn't know mommy just freezes it and serves it another day LOL

The puree veggies go over great, and so easy to mix into things. I know they digest them better that way, too.


Thanks for all your help, everyone  :aktion033: You are great!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky was on Stella and Chewy's frozen raw. I switched him to Fresh Pet food a week and a half ago and he is doing great! He eats with GUSTO every morning and night, cleans his bowl. Sometimes he asks me for more. Who is this dog????:HistericalSmiley:



Grace'sMom said:


> Gigi - am I right that once you go raw you need to stay on raw? So no cooked meats or kibble? I just want to be sure. I've actually been thinking about raw for Gus for a few months now. He had a horrible episode over the holidays and was so sick  The vet put him on RX food but he is allergic to potatoes so that was out quick.
> 
> I know Stella & Chewys does the raw medalions. I was also looking at Nature's Variety as they have more variety for Gus - he can't have chicken, beef, or turkey. NV has Rabbit, Venison, Lamb, and Pork.
> 
> Can I ask how much you spend on food for your two pups a month? Roughly? Just trying to get an idea. I need to talk to my vet, just to feel her out about it. I know right now going in a week from now and hinting to Grace's erratic diet is going to start a lecture about the importance of staying with one food.
> 
> I was expecting tummy issues, but Grace hasn't had ANY and we have switched around each day. She's eaten chicken, lamb, bison, pork, fish. No tummy issues at all. Gus can't switch that quickly, but at least some of those meats he can eat.
> 
> I will also have to talk to my parents about it.... worried they will think it's gross


----------

